# Brick pattern cutting board



## walnutwoodshop (Jul 25, 2019)

First time trying this out. Turned out okay. Walnut from @woodtickgreg maple that I had laying around. Only thing I think might have looked better is 1/8” maple instead of 1/4”
Thanks Chad

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## TimR (Jul 25, 2019)

Looks really good!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 25, 2019)

Sweet looking board!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 25, 2019)

Looks great just the way it is, I wouldn't change a thing! Nice to see you put it to good use.


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 25, 2019)

I think you’ve nailed it,that is cool!!


----------



## walnutwoodshop (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 25, 2019)

Now you gotta do one with the cherry, lol.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 25, 2019)

Sell it to Chip and Joanne Gaines and call it "subway tile cutting board"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 25, 2019)

Love it! Looks perfect! Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Jul 25, 2019)

Sweet! The alignment looks perfect!


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 25, 2019)

Very nice. Might hesitate to take a knife to it.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 26, 2019)

@Wildthings needs to do one of those and mount a bird crashing into it for his next Taxidermy show!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 26, 2019)

Good looking board.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 27, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> @Wildthings needs to do one of those and mount a bird crashing into it for his next Taxidermy show!


hmmmmmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2019)

You know you want to now!!! Just got to figure out how to get them exploded feathers to stick out there in mid-air. 


Might I suggest a quail or two... Should be easy to find pen raised birds, to practice with.


----------

